

Google: Announcing Project Virgle - eb
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/announcing-project-virgle.html

======
stcredzero
At first I thought it was a search engine for finding virgins.

------
evilneanderthal
Posted 4/01/2008 12:01:00 AM...

------
bdfh42
Surely that's in Beta?

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Ready to ship!

